# Clamping fins, lethargic, laying on the bottom



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

These are the symptoms of my OHM guy, Dane. He's usually quite active, but he past 2 days he has been laying on the bottom of the tank until I come up to the glass. It looks like his fins are starting to clamp, and it even looks as though he is losing some color. He has weird splotches on his face (not fungus) it just looks like he is losing his color in those places. 

Water is a 82*, Amm between 0-.25 (my Prime conditioner gives me false readings), nitrItes 0, nitrAtes between 5-10. He is in a divided tank and the middle guy is fine. My dragon boy on the other end is look a little lethargic and hanging out at the bottom (but that is not too new for him). 

What should I do? I don't have a heater or hospital tank right now since it is being used. Dane has no history of any other illnesses, except tail biting.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Update: did an 80% WC and added AQ salt. when he brushes up against something he quickly jumps away like someone being touched who has a sunburn.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size is the tank, how long has it been set-up, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, any additives used besides prime, live plants and filtration use.

IME- anytime I see behavior changes...make 50% water changes to rule out environment issues. You may want to lower the temp too, if it is bacterial in nature the lower temp 76-78F can help as most bacteria like warm water.

You just posted as I did, good 80% is good since your nitrate are wnl.
Since the fish is flashing good that you added aquarium salt, how much did you add?
You may want to Qt him even without a heater and start him on 100% daily water changes with aquarium salt 1tsp/gal for about 10 days until you figure out what is going on.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi OFL,

Thank you for the post. It is a 10 gallon divided 3 ways, ~50% WC every week, set up for about 2 months (used mulm from another of my tanks to get it to cycle faster). I added about a tbsp of salt. What causes flashing? I've never seen it before and am not really sure what the term refers to, except that they seem over sensitive to touch.

I will have a tank and heater available tomorrow after I break down another tank. I can put him in a 1 gallon then.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When something is irritating them like parasites or itching from metals in the water, some fish are more sensitive than others. 
Sometimes-not always... you can tell the location of the irritant on the fish by what part of the body they hit first on the object they are scratching them self on, like if they seem to be hitting more the gill area, it could be flukes, lice, ich etc that are in the gills and hard for you to see and more the body it can be parasites too but it can be metals in the water that is making them itch, even ammonia can cause them to itch as it burns them. Especially if you are on city water and there was a change at the water plant and they added more of something because of rains, drought, cleaning, flushing....endless and a pain for those with aquariums.....glad I am on well water.......

Has his behavior changed any since the water change and another question how old is he?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I am on city water, but have not seen similar behavior in my other tanks, but will keep an eye out. 

I also did a 50% WC yesterday or Tuesday when I first saw that he was beginning to clamp, and it has only gotten worse. I did the 80% just 45 mins ago so I will have to check later to see if anything has changed. 

I have had him since Januaryish and he was from Petco, so if he was 5 months when I got him, he is almost a yearish? 

Also, when I did my routine WC on Sunday, I added some Java Moss that I had been QTing, but completely forgot to rinse it first. I took it out tonight just in case something in there was irritating him. 

There is also a snail and shrimp in the tank, but they are ok as far as I can tell. The apple snail had some weird stuff hanging off his shell but I think it was algae. 

Here are some pics of him:

Before (and before his tail biting):


Tonight:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow that's a pretty drastic before and after. Poor lil guy. Hope you figure it out soon.

Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you... his tail hasn't looked like that in a while (you can see it growing back in the recent pics though) but his colors were MUCH more vibrant. He looks so sad when I look at him  I haven't lost a fish yet so I am very worried.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Is that not fin rot? My Bob's tail is starting to look transluecent like that but he still flares fine.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Need to cure that fish,or you're going to lose it. Better yet,take him out of the current tank. With a confinement that just him and the container. Start the medicine cure or salt-bathed. Heating the temperaure would be much help.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is an update. I treated the whole tank with coppersafe and lots of AQ salt. After I did that the flashing pretty much stopped, but clamped fins remain. I took Dane out of the divided tank since he is sickest and have him in a critter keeper. The other two seem ok, but one has some folded fins. I am not sure how long to treat them and when to expect to see any changes? He is having a slightly hard time swimming. He seems to keep sinking and needs to rest on something to stay up for any length of time.

Here are pictures of him today:


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

I still saw the rocks and plastic plants whereas you cured him. The reason for empty tank for Betta is some parasites hidden on those objects and it couldn't be seen with human's bare eyes. Also,if the salt-bathed hasn't done the improvement,the medication for fish is the one you need. Have you add the temperature up while you curing him?? High-temperature fends off the parasite producing.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Allen - I have the plants in there so he can hide and not feel too stressed while in the hospital tank. But I change the water daily and rinse everything in HOT water.

The water is between 80 - 82 degrees right now. 

I am treating him with Coppersafe medication now.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok,and if he does eat the food,the medication may be ceased awhile. I always cured Betta on nothing but fish. And the improvement shown in great extent at the next morning. One of my HM Betta once got the symptom that you have now. I cured him with medicine and 30 Celsius. The very next day,he pooed one black excrement on the tank and vividly swimming again. Anyway,wish you luck and hope he would back to healthy soon.


----------

